# مفاجأة :: محاكي الآلة الحاسبية العلمية الرائعة CASIO fx-980GD



## yamen Syr (25 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 


أقدم لكم اليوم :
:30::30::30:

محاكي الآلة الحاسبة العلمية الراااااائعة : CASIO fx-980GD
مرفقاً معها الكاتالوج ( الداتا شيت )
صورة





تتمتع بخصائص قوية جداً تستطيع رسم المنحيات و يمكن برمجتها أيضاً و بها بلوك خاص بالدراسات المالية وووووووووو.
طريقة التحميل :
صورة 





التحميل الآلة الحاسبة :
هناااااااااااااا


*نسألكم الدعاء لإخوانكم في سوريا فقد اشتد الكرب وعظم البلاء عليهم *
​


----------



## yamen Syr (29 أبريل 2012)

لهذه الدرجة وحشة ؟ 55 مشاهدة ولااااااا رد!


----------



## koki4life (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك .....وبارك الله فيك 

اللهم انصر إخواننا في سوريا وثبت أقدامهم .....واهزم عدوك بشار الأسد وجنوده أجمعين


----------



## yamen Syr (20 مايو 2012)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين الله يجزيك الخير أخي koki4life و يسعدك و يوفقك


----------



## maioush (25 مايو 2012)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في سوريا يااااااارب


----------



## ahmedteama (27 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## yamen Syr (30 مايو 2012)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك أستاذ *maioush*


----------



## yamen Syr (30 مايو 2012)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك أستاذ *ahmedteama*


----------

